# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم ترددات الـــقنوات الـــرياضية  مباريات يوم الجمعة 13 مارس 2015 والقنوات الناقلة لها

## mohamed73

كأس الإتحاد الأفريقي 
الجمعة 13 مارس 2015
16:00    دجوليبا - مالي    -- : --    بتروجيت - مصر    
دور الـ 32  
17:00    حوريا كوناكري - غينيا    -- : --    جمعية أولمبي الشلف - الجزائر
دور الـ 32
الحكم: أكينتوي جيرمان كولي
مباراة ذهاب
المباراة رقم 28 
18:30    الفتح الرباطي - المغرب    -- : --    توغو بور - توجو
دور الـ 32
ملعب الفتح
14°C
الحكم: بوبو تراوري
مباراة ذهاب
المباراة رقم 33 
19:00    اهلي شندي - السودان    -- : --    إيتانشيتي - جمهورية الكونجو
دور الـ 32
ملعب شندي
27°C
الحكم: تيسيما ويسا باملاك
مباراة ذهاب
المباراة رقم 31
والقنوات الناقلة لها
الجزائرالرياضية
المغربية الرياضية  
الدوري الأسباني الدرجة الأولى  
الجمعة 13 مارس 2015
19:45
فالنسيا    -- : --    ديبورتيفو لاكورونا
والقنوات الناقلة لها
سبورت تي في 1
ANT1 اليونانية
TV Slovenija 2
W9
SuperSport 5 ZA
nSport (POL)
Digi Sport (المجر)
Digi Sport (رومانيا)
ESPN 2 Caribbean
İdman Azərbaycan
beIN SPORTS 3 HD
beIN SPORTS 13 HD
beIN SPORTS 1 HD FR
beIN SPORTS 1 FR
Sky Sport 3 Germany  
الدوري الألماني الدرجة الأولى  
الجمعة 13 مارس 2015
19:30
باير ليفركوزن    -- : --    شتوتجارت
الأسبوع: 25
باي ارينا
9°C
المعلق : عبدالقادر الشنیوني
مباراة إياب
3    :    3    نتيجة مباراة الذهاب
والقنوات الناقلة لها
سوبر سبورت 2
NTV Plus Football
سكاي كالشيو2
Sport +
يوروسبورت 2
Sport TV3
beIN SPORTS 4 HD
beIN SPORTS 11 HD
C+ Fْtbol
C+ Fْtbol HD
Sky Bundesliga 1  
الدوري الفرنسي الدرجة الأولى  
الجمعة 13 مارس 2015
19:30
موناكو    -- : --    باستيا         
19:30
نيس    -- : --    جانجون
الأسبوع: 29
بلدية دو راي
13°C
المعلق : نوفل باشي
مباراة إياب
7    :    2    نتيجة مباراة الذهاب
والقنوات الناقلة لها
beIN SPORTS 6 HD
beIN Sports Max 4  
الدوري الهولندي الممتاز  
الجمعة 13 مارس 2015
19:00    فيتيسه أرنهيم    -- : --    إي زد آلكمار 
والقنوات الناقلة لها
C+Sport بولندا
NTV plus Sport
Sport TV 2
سوبر سبورت ماكسيمو
Arena Sport 1 (صربيا)
Sport Plus ( روسيا ) 
الدوري البرتغالي الممتاز  
الجمعة 13 مارس 2015
20:30    باكوس فيريرا    -- : --    بوافيستا
الأسبوع: 25
ملعب ماتا ريال
13°C
مباراة إياب
2    :    1    نتيجة مباراة الذهاب
سبورت تي في 1
Sport Klub (Polska)
Sport Klub (Polska+)
Telekanal Futbol (RUS)  
الدوري التركي الممتاز 
الجمعة 13 مارس 2015
18:00    بورصا سبور    -- : --    باليكيسير سبور
الأسبوع: 24
بورسا اتاتورك
6°C
مباراة إياب
5    :    0    نتيجة مباراة الذهاب 
18:00    قونيا سبور    -- : --    قاسم باشا    ا
لأسبوع: 24
استاد أتاتورك كونيا
5°C
مباراة إياب
0    :    2    نتيجة مباراة الذهاب
والقنوات الناقلة لها
الكرواتية HRT-TV2
Az TV
TV4 Sport
Ulster TV
SuperSport 3 ZA 
دوري عبداللطيف جميل السعودي للمحترفين 
الجمعة 13 مارس 2015
13:15    العروبة    -- : --    النصر
الأسبوع: 19
ملعب نادي العروبة
16°C
مباراة إياب
1    :    2    نتيجة مباراة الذهاب 
15:50    التعاون    -- : --    الفيصلي    
الأسبوع: 19
استاد مدينة الملك عبدالله الرياضية
27°C
مباراة إياب
2    :    2    نتيجة مباراة الذهاب 
17:30    الهلال    -- : --    الفتح    
الأسبوع: 19
استاد الأمير فيصل بن فهد (الملز)
23°C
مباراة إياب
والقنوات الناقلة لها
MBC الرياضية 1
MBC الرياضية HD 1  دوري الخليج العربي الاماراتي 
الجمعة 13 مارس 2015
13:40    الشارقة    -- : --    الإمارات         
13:50    الظفرة    -- : --    العين
الأسبوع: 19
استاد حمدان بن زايد بنادي الظفرة
20°C
مباراة إياب
1    :    3    نتيجة مباراة الذهاب 
16:30    الفجيرة    -- : --    النصر
الأسبوع: 19
ملعب نادي الفجيرة
20°C
مباراة إياب
1    :    5    نتيجة مباراة الذهاب 
16:30    الشباب    -- : --    بني ياس
الأسبوع: 19
استاد مكتوم بن راشد بنادي الشباب
21°C
مباراة إياب
والقنوات الناقلة لها
دبى الرياضية  
دوري VIVA الكويت 
الجمعة 13 مارس 2015
13:10    الصليبيخات    -- : --    الفحيحي
ل    الأسبوع: 19
ملعب الصليبيخات
19°C
مباراة إياب
5    :    1    نتيجة مباراة الذهاب 
13:10    اليرموك    -- : --    خيطان
الأسبوع: 19
استاد عبدالله الخليفة
19°C
مباراة إياب
0    :    1    نتيجة مباراة الذهاب 
15:40    السالمية    -- : --    التضامن    ا 
لأسبوع: 19
ملعب ثامر
19°C
والقنوات الناقلة لها
الكويت الرياضية 
كأس الجزائر 2015  
الجمعة 13 مارس 2015
14:00    نصر حسين داي    -- : --    أمل الأربعاء
ربع النهائي
ملعب 20 أوت 1956
14°C
الحكم: نسيب
والقنوات الناقلة لها
الجزائر الرياضية

----------

